# Please help me pick one of these 27" monitors



## DEE (Jun 20, 2014)

Every time I think of buying a monitor, I get confused amidst so many thoughts and models. However, this time I want to buy it within this month as I'm planning to donate my (very) old love *17" LG Flatron* in upcoming social cause at my office. 

===My Requirements===
*SIZE* - 27" Full HD
*PURPOSE* (In highest-lowest Priority) - Movies, Gaming, PDF reading, Development, Photoshop
*BUDGET* max 25,000/-
*TOO WIDE MODELS* - NO
*CONNECTIVITY* - HDMI (1 or 2) must for xBox and DTH connectivity
*CONTRAST SHIFT ON MOVEMENT* - No - Good viewing angles
*GAMES I PLAY* - Generally FPS like Serious Sam

Based on all above, I've short-listed following few. I request to help me pick one of these. 
1. BENQ EW2740L
2. AOC I2769VM (I thought of i2757fh, but 2769VM is newer version)
3. BenQ GW2760HS
4. *NEW* Philips 278g4dhsd Anyone has tried this? Has too many features at this price
5. BenQ GL2760H
Waiting for response... please help!!

*Below is a tabular specs comparison of all above and a few more*


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 20, 2014)

I would like to know this too...


----------



## Remind1990 (Jun 20, 2014)

BenQ GW2760HS would do really good the BenQ EW2740L speakers may disappoint you a little. Go for the GW2760HS good product for the price using one at the office too.


----------



## DEE (Jun 20, 2014)

Remind1990 said:


> BenQ GW2760HS would do really good the BenQ EW2740L speakers may disappoint you a little. Go for the GW2760HS good product for the price using one at the office too.



Thanks. Speakers aren't a issue as anyways I'll connect a headset or external speakers. If on picture quality aspect EW2740L has better output, I would prefer to go with that. However, GW2760HS is definitely a good buy and hence in my list 
Unless I get more thoughts from others, I'll likely go with this.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 20, 2014)

BenQ GW2760HS is best for your kind of work.


----------



## Remind1990 (Jun 20, 2014)

Then you can opt for the BenQ GW2760HS


----------



## DEE (Jun 20, 2014)

My only greed in favour of EW2740L is the 2 HDMI port. I don't think I would ever use DVI. Rest, on comparison, both the BenQ model are almost alike. They both has VA panel and 12ms response time (4ms GTG). If you've played games on it, did you find any issues on either BenQ model?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 20, 2014)

Are these BenQ VA panels better than the entry level IPS panels???


----------



## DEE (Jun 30, 2014)

> They both has VA panel and 12ms response time (4ms GTG). If you've played games on it, did you find any issues on either BenQ model?





powerhoney said:


> Are these BenQ VA panels better than the entry level IPS panels???



Please share thoughts on this last query, and I'm done.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 30, 2014)

IPS and VA both has advantages and disadvantages. IPS has much better viewing angles in real time(though both come with spec of 178 degree), color accuracy and sharpness is much better in IPS. VA panels have much better contrast ratio and hence better black levels and usually has a lower(better) response time than IPS. In some IPS panels, you may see some ghosting when seeing fast moving images. 
You can consider the Dell S2740L also. Here is a link to a review from tftcentral in case you want to check. Dell S2740L Review
In your list, the AOC i2769VM looks good, in fact better than the Dell as I get from specs. 
I think the IPS panel can be better to you since gaming is your second priority.


----------



## abracadabra (Jun 30, 2014)

If 25K, why not those Korean stuff like Qnix?? Anyday better than FHD on a 27", but be advised you need a good GFX to power them?


----------



## DEE (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Please help me pick one of these 27&quot; monitors*

Hey Guys,
Before I order *AOC I2769VM* want to have last minute thoughts from you guys 

1. BENQ EW2740L
2. AOC I2769VM
3. BenQ GW2760HS
4. *NEW* Philips 278g4dhsd Anyone has tried this? Has too many features at this price
Pleeeeeeeease help!!

- - - Updated - - -

Added a comparison of price, specifications and features of all monitors in tabular format in first thread.... to help better comparison and quicker decision


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Please help me pick one of these 27&quot; monitors*



DEE said:


> Hey Guys,
> Before I order *AOC I2769VM* want to have last minute thoughts from you guys
> 
> 1. BENQ EW2740L
> ...



Go ahead with that!!! Seems to be a vfm pick among all the models!!!


----------

